# I like the mini, but doesn't work with Media Share (pytivo)



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

I like the mini, but it doesn't work with my Media Share (pytivo) - this is something I am hoping TiVo will eventually fix.

I installed the Mini yesterday and immediately noticed that I cannot access my video library with it.

That didn't necessarily surprise me, neither pyTiVo nor TiVo desktop support MRS and the Mini doesn't have local space for a transfer. But it is still a little disappointing. I am hoping that TiVo will provide some future solution.

Maybe...

- Automatically Initiate an MRV transfer onto the host device, or
- allow MRS using the TiVo desktop solution, or
- create a new local streaming app using the Opera HTML5 App Store.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

See Streambaby and Mini thread for some workarounds which allow you to initiate transfers to other TiVos in the house from which you can then stream to the Mini.


----------



## bunjicat (Jan 14, 2012)

What I do is push (or pull) the video to the Tivo DVR first. Once the transfer starts you can start the stream from the mini. You don't even have to wait for the transfer to complete before starting the video on the mini.


----------



## bigguy126 (Sep 4, 2007)

Another suggestion, Setup Vidmgr (basically a pytivo front end) and it DOES run from the mini. With it you can initiate the push(via pytivo) to the roamio and then watch on the mini.


----------



## pillpusher84 (Jan 19, 2008)

Thats unfortunate .... we need to figure out how to add a hard drive to these minis to really make them fully functional for streaming videos


----------



## jntc (Dec 5, 2013)

bigguy126 said:


> Another suggestion, Setup Vidmgr (basically a pytivo front end) and it DOES run from the mini. With it you can initiate the push(via pytivo) to the roamio and then watch on the mini.


Can you elaborate on this a bit. I think I understand, but want to better understand before embarking on all the requirements (seems a bit intense) to get PYHME, PyTivo, and VIDMGR installed and running.

Thanks!


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

I would much rather have a REAL streaming solution available from media shares.


----------



## jntc (Dec 5, 2013)

bradleys said:


> I would much rather have a REAL streaming solution available from media shares.


+1 on this - at least add DLNA functionality.


----------

